# Tristar Viper Youth Model 20 Gauge



## mike1225 (Sep 6, 2017)

I need to replace a broken stock on a youth model Tristar Viper 20 gauge semi automatic. It has the wood stock. I've tried Tristar & they don't have one. Any ideas where to find a wood stock or ideas about replacing the wood with some other type of stock & forearm?? Thanks for the help.


----------



## jglenn (Sep 6, 2017)

I believe the Tristar is the same as the Mossberg SA-20 so you might hit up Mossberg for a stock


----------



## mike1225 (Sep 6, 2017)

Thanks! I'll check that out.


----------

